# directions



## gunners (Sep 29, 2008)

can anyone help with directions
from alicante airport to condado de alhama(Polaris world)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gunners said:


> can anyone help with directions
> from alicante airport to condado de alhama(Polaris world)


Download "google earth" its quite amazing, not only for directions, but for a birdeye, satalite view of everything!!!

Jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Download "google earth" its quite amazing, not only for directions, but for a birdeye, satalite view of everything!!!
> 
> Jo


Seconded! 
You can use it to suss out an area or even find individual parking spaces!!
The only down side is the images could be a couple of years out of date depending on which area you're looking at .......... still dead handy though.


Doggy


----------

